# Pork Backstrap on the Smoker



## rippin90 (Jan 3, 2009)

Gonna put a back strap from a 60lb sow I shot on the smoker this weekend. This will be my first attempt. I was gonna use some pork rub purchased at Academy. Does anyone have any other suggestions? How long should I expect it to take to cook?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bad Byrons Butt Rub......gooooooooooood stuff.....


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout (Dec 28, 2010)

rippin90 said:


> Gonna put a back strap from a 60lb sow I shot on the smoker this weekend. This will be my first attempt. I was gonna use some pork rub purchased at Academy. Does anyone have any other suggestions? How long should I expect it to take to cook?



Research a few recipes on the net, you can make a pile of it to your own tastes for a fraction of the cost of buying brands...For brands the Mcormick "Pork Rub" is pretty dang good!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

+ 1 on the Bad Byron's :thumbup1:

I usualy wind up adding more spices to it but it makes an awesome rub alone and an excellent starting point if you want to get a bit more creative.:chef:


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrout (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually do not like "Bad Byrons" and find it lacks flavor , no need for extra spices with the Mcormick but it is standard rub also..Best to make yer own :thumbsup:


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

i did a bunch of ribs in Kyle's Coastal BBQ rub i got from apple market a few months back. was a nice sweet heat and went well with apple juice marinade. was pretty mild on heat but made a nice bark.


----------



## jhall (Oct 8, 2007)

Had some smoked the other day and it was unbelivable. I asked him what he put on it and he showed me the can. Plain old Tony Catcherores or however you spell it. I went home and tried it myself. Lathered it on and slow smoked it. Damn good and easy to make.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

jhall said:


> Had some smoked the other day and it was unbelivable. I asked him what he put on it and he showed me the can. Plain old Tony Catcherores or however you spell it. I went home and tried it myself. Lathered it on and slow smoked it. Damn good and easy to make.



Sssshhhh, delete this post. No one needs to see this...


----------



## mrmojo2136 (Feb 16, 2008)

Where do you buy the Bad Byron's rub?


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

mrmojo2136 said:


> Where do you buy the Bad Byron's rub?


apple market on scenic has it, joe patti's has it, food world on barrancas has it by the meat section, etc. I've seen it all over in various grocery stores and places around pensacola. I believe the grocery outlets carry it also.

http://www.buttrub.com/
hit retail outlets and search by zip. that's not everyone that has it though.


----------



## Folmar (Oct 1, 2007)

Byrons is good but if I'm out a 50/50 mix of Tony's and brown sugar is good on pork loin


----------



## smbasstn (Nov 30, 2007)

*Pork rub*

Thought you might want to try this TN rub for pork. Very good on ribs, butts & briskets.
1/3 cup paprika
2 TBS red pepper flakes
1 TBS spicy seasoning salt
2 TBS garlic powder
1 TBS onion salt
1 TBS lemon pepper
2 TBS garlic pepper
1 TBS salt
2 TBS fajita seasoning
3 TBS chili powder
mix together and store in shaker container
for applying to pork.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

What is everyone's opinion on Venison backstrap on the smoker? Will it cook as good as the pork? Is it too lean of a meat? I've got several I've been meaning to try, but was kind of hesitant. Haven't looked on the net, just saw this thread and thought I'd ask.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

In my opinion grill the venison backstrap and smoke one of the hams. Bone the ham out and wrap it with beef fat or bacon. 
Butterfly a piece of backstrap 6 or 8 inches long and season it just like you would any steak, throw it on a hot grill and cook it like you eat your steaks. When you flip it baste it with butter. Good stuff! :thumbsup:


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like to use a mix of my own that starts with zatarain's or tony's cajun/creole seasoning
1/2 cup zatarain's
1/2 cup brown sugar
2 tbsp chili powder
2 tbsp paprika
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp black pepper
mix all ingredients awesome on pork, chicken, ribs, fish. This is for smoking not grilling. The brown sugar will burn if over a flame. Best with indirect heat and smoke.Makes an awsome bark. You can adjust the measurements to your personal tastes. Enjoy!


----------

